# Dear Millers Forge



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

THANK YOU
THANK YOU 
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!

After 1.5 years of struggling to cut my dog's nails with 'designer' nail clippers, I now just finished a 5 minute session with Butters, and cut ALL of her nails, including the dew claws!!!!!!

Your blade goes through her nail like butter, cutting cleanly, and MOST importantly, without making those dreading clipping sounds!!! She actually let me cut her nails, and even started licking the nail clipper as I was feeding her chicken treats. She's no longer terrified of the clippers, and all those long hard months of wondering why it was taking so long to desensitize her boiled down to nail clipper quality.

Thank you for making a normally horrendous, back breaking, howling, ridiculous activity, into something short, painless, and quick!!!

You are the best,

Thank you.

p.s. I know this sounds like a shill, but I can't help but laugh with joy on this one, because my long dream of finally being able to clip frequently enough to have her quick shortened may now be a reality!!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

lol millers forge clippers are the best


----------

